
a16z: ‘Crossing the Chasm’, in Practice - rmason
https://a16z.com/2019/01/08/crossing-the-chasm-in-practice-secular-trends/
======
streetcat1
Right. To attack the incumbent you have to hit where it cant defend. For
example, hit it on the edge, where its investment are in the cloud.

Or, you can commoditize its offering (for example a multi-cloud solution). You
cannot compete with the incumbent on its own terms.

